# How to tell owner about 30 day notice?



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

I am going to give my 30 day notice to my stable owner tonight (hopefully) I typed a note since my mom said to and I am going to sign the notice and date (to make it offical)

Here is the notice what do you think I should add or what do you think


(her name) this is my 30 day notice that Lucky is moving out of (Stable name here) and I will be gone *on* or *before* March 1st, 2011.

Sincerely,
My Name





Sign:
Date:




Also could you give me a copy/list of all the shots he has received so I can keep track of them.

Thanks


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Guess it depends on your BO and your relationship with them. I usually just tell mine.
If you feel you need something in writing, you might also want something to go with it that states BO recieved the notice that they sign and you keep.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

well,it depends on why your leaving..If it was a good barn and your leaving for reasons such as closer location,cheaper prices,friends at new barn,you may want to thank her for providing quality care for your horse(so as to not burn bridges)...you may not be happy where you are going later and want to go back someday.if your leaving due to quality of care concerns,the letter seems fine to me.


----------

